# Opinions Appreciated: Singer 66



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

I am seriously considering purchasing a 1920's Singer 66. It's being sold locally by a couple who refurbishes them (She also has a long-arm quilting business). I know a lot of you use the older-model Singers, and I really would love your opinions on purchasing a older machine. I've always used newer machines. I have a Brother SQ9050 currently, and I do like it...BUT I've always LOVED those Singers in the cabinet. That's what my mother uses, and she is my inspiration. 

Here's one pic of it. The ad states that it has been "restored, cleaned, oiled and adjusted and runs like new." They are asking $150.
View attachment 10723


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I don't have one, but if that really ran well, I would do $150 for it.

It's lovely and looks to be in good physical condition.

The experts will be along to tell you the knowledgeable view.


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

That's good to know, AngieM2. It looks lovely in the pictures, and the cabinet is in great shape as well, _if_ the pictures are honest.  I am leaning towards the purchase, but when you have "the fever," I know it's good to get some objective opinions first.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I think you'll get honest enabler opinions here :dance:


----------



## MoTightwad (Sep 6, 2011)

Your machine looks super lovely. I have a 66 and I love it. Only thing I don;t like it is backwards when it comes to doing the thread. he tension is on the back side instead of the front. If you want a good strong machine that will sew over seams on jeans, this is the one. I have several other old Singers and a few of the newer ones, which I constantly have problems. Repair man says the company is using plastic gears and after a bit, they warp and nothing can be done. He suggests getting an older machine and forgetting the new ones.
I noticed in the picture, your machines threads from the front. Mine is a lot different from that. Good luck with your machine and hope you like it as much as I like mine.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

DoxieMom,

What you have there is a 66-1 electrified treadle head in an e-machine cabinet. 
It still has it's back clamp feet on it.
The back clamp feet are findable, but they are not overly common. You can get many many different feet and attachments for the low shank ( side clamp ) machines and very few for the back clamp. 

Also they've wired it with a 3-prong plug. Singer motors were wired using two wire cords. To me that would be a negative as I'd have to rewire it correctly.

There is no light, what's an e-machine with no light? They can be had, but that's an additional expense unless you don't want a light.

As common as Singer 66s are, I wouldn't pay that price for it. It's a good looking machine, but they are fairly common and they are sooo very easy to clean and service that you can do it. 

I'm not dissing the machine, I have 7 66s, Had 8 sold 2, bought another one. I like the way they sew.
But I'm a bit cheep when it comes to paying for them I guess.

MoTightwad,

If your machine is a Singer, it's probably a Model 15. The top tension is on the face plate facing left.

Joe


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Well, I've been watching these things for almost 6 months now.

Like Joe said, this appears to be a back clamp (66-1), and they are much harder to get accessories for. Looks like nice condition - check the motor out as this was originally sold as a treadle machine - see what they put on it. Looks like newer wires so that can be a good thing (though it does not look like a Singer motor, if you are a purest like me and Joe . . .)

You don't show much of the cabinet, and different ones are worth way more than others - condition is also a plus.

I paid $200 for a pristine Redeye 66-1 in a parlor type cabinet - very good condition but missing the drawer and flip top support. 

I also paid $125 for another pristine Redeye 66 in a very nice bentwood case. I converted this one to hand crank, but it came with some attachments. 

Being that it has been cleaned and adjusted (and sew on it to make sure) that adds $50+ to the value (it's not hard to do, but costs if you take it somewhere) If it comes with attachment that fit (back clamp) that can add another $25-$50 depending on the condition. 

I think the machine looks nice and the price is good HOWEVER attachments can be a bear to find unless you want to convert this to a side clamp. The foot on there isn't going to be real good to sew with as it has no flexibility. 

If you want to be able to use some of the neat attachments (button holer, blind hemmer, zigzag, hemstitcher) then you'll need a side clamp foot. 

And since I can't pass up a chance to post pictures . . .





















I have the base, but the machine is not mounted in this picture.


Whether this is a good machine for you depends a lot on what you want to do with it. If it's mostly to look at, it's wonderful, minor use for straight stitch only - ok. If you want it for heavier use, I suggest getting something more worn so you won't cry when the decals start rubbing off.

They aren't making more of this, so I'd encourage anyone to really think about it before getting a pristine one for heavy use - but you can always get both, as Singers from the 20-50's are very easy to come by, and often for under $50.


For quilting, the 15 is great because you can drop the feed dogs (though on a few specific variations, they may not -real easy to tell though). The others need a cover plate.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I've been searching ebay for 66 or 99 and they are going for more than that. Must confess I only have old singers: 306K, featherweight & treadle.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Look on your local Craigslist. A word on Ebay - always check Sold for what they are actually selling for. At any given time, there are many sellers who think there machines have gold lining - this is for the run-of-the-mill machines. If they qualify as "collectable" they can go for more, though other than special featherweights, rarely over $400. When you figure shipping - getting local can lower the price.

But for sure, I've gotten my best deals off craigslist - and only look on Ebay when I'm looking for something very specific.

And Singers are pretty much interchangeable in cabinets - so if you find a cabinet you like but not the machine you want, you can get both and swap them around . . . oh wait, that is how I ended up with so many machines and cabinets. But I think I'm done now (no, seriously, don't laugh . . .)

At some point I'll be selling the extra machines - I've got a few extra 15's and 66's - nothing special, they just came in the cabinets I was after.


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks to you all for your input! I actually went and picked out a Singer 404 "Slant-O-Matic," or whatever it's called. The Red-Eye was totally gorgeous, but I am wanting to get into sewing more often, and I know I would be afraid to use it. This one didn't come with a cabinet. It's gear-driven, which is something my dad highly-recommended. I hope I got a good machine. 

Here's a picture of what I got:

View attachment 10753


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

That is an excellent straight stitch machine! I have its two siblings, the 401A and the 403A


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

That's great to know! My next project is to find a cabinet for it...


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Antique shops are a good place to find them - they use them for display tables all the time - but you have to look for them underneath the stuff. 

This machine needs a full size opening. It will not fit in one like this. Notice how the cutout goes.










It will fit in one with the spring lift, but the lift has to be removed. This shows the spring lift - the black part in back of the machine.










The other problem we found is that the base is such that bumped into the larger lip on the wood frame 










- it needed this style front. 










We had to switch them to fit DH's 403 on this cabinet. Took the one off the cabinet the 403 came in and put it in the cabinet the 15 came in. Not a big deal as we have an assortment of cabinets.

this is the problem, the underside of the base is too wide and it hit the wood lip and would not go in. Not sure if cutting the lip down would be a good idea. . .










See how this one takes up the entire space - we removed a lift from this cabinet to fit the 403 inside. 










The pins are in the exact same location on all these machines. 

Also - though they are not common, there are cabinets out there that fit the 99, so make sure you get one with the standard sized opening.


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

That is what the gentleman I bought it from was trying to tell me regarding cabinets. Your pictures are wonderfully descriptive, Macybaby. I really appreciate your input and advice.


----------

